# Location of Address Book in Outlook 2003



## JosieM

I have searched through previous posts and am not quickly finding my answer. Could someone please tell me where the location of my Outlook Address Book for Outlook 2003 is located. I am trying to export it to Cox WebMail. Thanks loads!  

Josie


----------



## bearone2

search....wab, or within outlook address book, file/export

i have my wab, exported to a floppy and import where needed into outlook or outlook express.


----------



## JosieM

I have searched .pab, mapi, and wab files. Cannot locate the address book for Outlook.
Guess I'll just retype them all.
Thanks!
Josie


----------



## DoubleHelix

With Outlook, your contacts are stored in your PST file. Outlook Express uses a WAB file.


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *JosieM*

In Outlook 2003
File > Import and Export
Select: *Export to a file*
Next
Select: *Comma Separated Values (DOS)*

Select the Contacts folder you want to Export.
Next
Browse to the location where you want the file to be saved and name the file.
Next > Finish

The resulting file is a .csv file.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## venom99

Hello EAFiedler,

That's works great for me. I wanted to move an outlook address book to a new .PST

I exported to DOS *.CSV and then I imported it to another .PST file 

Import process,
click on import or export
click on import from another program or file and then I select Comma Separate Value (DOS) and then select the file *.CSV

Thank you,

venom99


----------



## EAFiedler

Glad we could help *venom99* 

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!


----------

